# Winterized this weekend



## djd1023 (Sep 29, 2003)

I finally got around to winterizing the 28rss this weekend. It was easier than I thought after I found where everything was. The hot water tank was under one one of the bunks and the water pump was under the seat cushion of the dinette. I bought one of the winterizing adapter kits, with the T and hose etc. It is designed to be perminent as the T attatches to the input valve of the water pump and the input hose then attaches to the other end of the T. But the input side of the pump was to close to the back wall, so I could only attatch the T, winterize, then unattatch the T and reattatch the input hose to the pump. Oh, well, I guess everything can't be perfect.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

My winterization T and hose fit fine on my 25 RSS. I wonder why they didn't leave more room for yours? I guess they don't own stock in the company that makes those little kits!


----------

